# Katniss Everdeen chariot makeup look for prom??! TOO MUCH?



## Hjjbnbbm Hjbnmmb (Apr 29, 2014)

I love Katniss everdeen's makeup she wearing during the chariot ride, if you dont know what Im talking about here's a picture.

I wanted to get it professionally done. I might ask for the makeup artist to add a hint of purple in it so it would go with my purple dress. But is the whole katniss everdeen makeup look a little too much for prom? I feel like most girls are just gonna do a simple smokey eye or natural look.. ._

.






here is a pic of me.... 
do you think I could pull off the look?

I would definitely dye my hair back to its natural brown-blackish color if Im gonna do this


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Apr 29, 2014)

I think you should go for it!  Prom is the best excuse I can think of to pull this off.  I would just advise a test run with your makeup artist, even if he or she is an SA at a counter, and schedule both the test run and for the day of as far in advance as possible. Also look into the pricing and how much of the makeup used you should buy (I think these things depend on your location, who is doing your makeup and where you are getting it done.)  Prom is probably coming up soon for you so do this asap.  And I don't think you should necessarily have to dye your hair back to another color, it looks beautiful that color in the pic!


----------



## Sophia Smart (May 12, 2014)

For me, go for the smokey eye look. I know you want to get noticed, but you are very pretty. Be noticed like a princess not like a gypsy.


----------

